# source for custom decals



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I have a couple projects that are collecting dust due to a lock of decals, a 1/72 F-4s, Vandy -4, and a Douglas A-24 Banshee. The F-4s needs to be done in white, making it very tricky. The Banshee just needs generic markings, so any appropriate decals would work.
Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Try http://www.squadron.com


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.com/
at top of page is twobobs, great decals


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

DUCK
If you do not find what you need in the way of custom, let me know. I can guide you in making your own.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

RallyJack,
so far everything is a bust. So any help I can get is appreciated.

duck


----------



## ronwojnar (Mar 12, 2009)

RallyJack,

I could use your help as well, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Duck & ronwojnar,

Send me PM's and explain your needs and include an email address so I can reply and attach stuff!

Jack


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

jbot has a lot of decals too,


----------

